

How hackers use Robots txt to harvest information - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/36944/hacking/hackers-use-robots-txt.html

======
detaro
Adds nothing to the original source: [http://xn--thibaud-
dya.fr/robots.txt.html](http://xn--thibaud-dya.fr/robots.txt.html)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9563529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9563529)
(yesterday, 120 comments)

